# Clean Laptop Fan



## nicksimko (Nov 17, 2007)

i have a laptop and would it be good to get the compressed air to blow into it? or is there a better way to clean it. it gets really hot after 2 or so hours of use.


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

I've never had a laptop but i've heard you don't clean it like a regular computer. If it gets really hot I'd take it in to a computer tech. Maybe one of your fans has siezed. Better to do it now than wait until something blows up


----------



## nicksimko (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for the info will do.


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

You might want to post this in your own thread. Everyone who knows has probably looked at this thread and won't come back.

As I said I have never had a laptop. There are others here who do and know more than I do. Maybe they can give you better advice


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Truthfully, I clean all the laptops with compressed air. I first blow in the exhaust hole with canned air, then go the other way. It's pretty effective for the most part. It's probably not necessary to pay someone to do this unless the simple fix doesn't work.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

nicksimko said:


> i have a laptop and would it be good to get the compressed air to blow into it? or is there a better way to clean it. it gets really hot after 2 or so hours of use.


How hot does it get? I use Speedfan to show temperature on the laptop. I have it on many hours *6-8 maybe) and it shows ca. 41-45Celsius. At 46 everything is slowing down and comes to a halt Then I shut it down or put it on standby.
I do use the laptop on my lap with a small tray to raise it, but it still gets very hot. I have never cleaned it yet. 
It depends what kind of laptop it is. My old Toshiba ran 8 years and never got hot. This one is 1 year old but not a dual processor, so yours might be even hotter yet. 
Are you worried about the heat? The dirt? Or a slowdown?

I personally never found out what temperature is safe and when my laptop might die. Therefore I try to remember to always backup my files.

Blowing condensed air should help with dirt, as mentioned above.


----------



## nicksimko (Nov 17, 2007)

it gets very hot depending on what i'm doing like gaming or downloading but not very hot when watching movies or surfing the net. temp wise i don't know and it does slow way down and laggy. im some what worried. will get the compressed air tomorrow when i can. thanks for the help


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

nicksimko:

Before you do anything check out the "windows vista &7" forum.
There is an "overheating "thread there that answers all your questions.
and some downloads that may help


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Before using canned air, be sure your lappy is OFF, remove the battery pack, and hold the canned air container vertical (top horizontal) and DO NOT TILT can to an angle - otherwise you will squirt liquid into your laptop. In other words, position the laptop. not the can.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Is the laptop running the original OS and drivers? On some laptops the cooling fan won't run if the chipset and power management drivers aren't installed.


----------



## terabytecomputer (Apr 20, 2009)

I've seen it many times and believe your laptop is plugged with dust. I agree with JohnWill's solution, with an adendum. 

Laptops are very prone to gathering dust in the vents. The passages are very thin and laptops are often used very close to dusty/linty objects, such as one's lap. I've had them apart many times and the fins quite often are plugged with dust. Especially in a smoker's home.

Compressed air through the ducts is the way to go, however you may want to use a vacuum on the output of where you're blowing air. Dust collects on the 'in' side of the flow of air. Laptops usually have a fan port on the bottom that draws air in and the side that pushes air out. It could be reversed also. Try to determine which way your air is flowing (when your laptop is on) and blow in the opposite direction with the compressed air (when your laptop is off). This should release the dust easier than trying to push it all the way through the fan and ductwork. Catch what your blowing out with the vacuum hose. Some dust might not otherwise make it all the way out and could just plug up the fins again when you turn your laptop back on. The vacuum will help pull that out. 

A last resort is to disassemble the laptop and clean out the vents. Not a task for the faint of heart or those who lose tiny screws easily. I recommend it only for the experienced or for thrillseekers.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Wino said:


> Before using canned air, be sure your lappy is OFF, remove the battery pack, and hold the canned air container vertical (top horizontal) and DO NOT TILT can to an angle - otherwise you will squirt liquid into your laptop. In other words, position the laptop. not the can.


Gotta admit, never really thought about this much.

Trying to get a picture on this. Are you saying turn the laptop on its side, so to speak; then go after it with the can where the spray is horizontal? Is this why the white residue shows up on my regular keyboard, as it's getting moisture in it?

As you mention turning it off and removing the battery, I assume that is to minimize problems should some of the liquid get in the laptop. Is it a good idea to wait a minimum time to put battery in and start it up?

NOTE: This question will show some ignorance on my part (no comment, Wino). But do computers need any constant battery supply; so if you remove the battery, it could affect settings and such?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Laptops require no constant power, the hard disks remember just fine without it. 

As far as removing the battery, that's correct. It's best to remove the battery for any operation like this, just to make sure accidents don't happen. Some circuits are powered from the battery anytime it's in the machine.

If you're holding the can very far off the horizontal, you will get liquid and also the white deposits (not really sure exactly what they are).


----------



## terabytecomputer (Apr 20, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> If you're holding the can very far off the horizontal, you will get liquid and also the white deposits (not really sure exactly what they are).


The cans of air have compressed gas (Nitrogen and others) which turns into a liquid under pressure. When the gas expands (as it's released from the can) it absorbs heat and makes the air around it very cold. I believe the white deposits are frozen particals of the gas. If you shake or move the can while spraying, some of the compressed liquid makes it's way out before turning back into a gas.

There's a pretty good explanation of canned air here:

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-canned-air.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, I realize what canned air is, but the white powder doesn't go away, so it's not simply frozen particles.


----------



## terabytecomputer (Apr 20, 2009)

I meant no disrespect for posting the canned air info. I knew what it was also and still found the article interesting, so thought I would share it. The residue must be remnants of the liquid nitrogen after it evaporates because it only shows up when the liquid sneaks out with the gas.

Anyway, I wonder if nicksimko was able to clean out his laptop. Nick?


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

terabytecomputer said:


> I've seen it many times and believe your laptop is plugged with dust. I agree with JohnWill's solution, with an adendum.
> 
> Laptops are very prone to gathering dust in the vents. The passages are very thin and laptops are often used very close to dusty/linty objects, such as one's lap. I've had them apart many times and the fins quite often are plugged with dust. Especially in a smoker's home.
> 
> ...


i just got a laptop and it hasn't got dirty enough to clean yet ,''thankfully'' but i can just imagine how hard it would be to just use compressed air in all those small ports and edges without taking it apart. It's hard enough on a pc even when took apart ,so just imagine. One cheap trick iv used that's proven to work is a bicycle pump with a basket ball adapter cut off at the tip ,thats if you dont want to go to the store and buy duster and it will never run out unless your tired ,Id take it apart ,it will be much cleaner.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, it's not hard at all to blow the dust out of a laptop with canned or compressed air. One issue with compressed air is it has a much higher moisture content as a rule, which is why most folks recommend the canned air.

I have a dryer on my air compressor and I use that for the big cleaning jobs.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, it's not hard at all to blow the dust out of a laptop with canned or compressed air. One issue with compressed air is it has a much higher moisture content as a rule, which is why most folks recommend the canned air.
> 
> *I have a dryer on my air compressor and I use that for the big cleaning jobs*.


Same here. With a small dryer and coalescing filter/regulator you can obtain 'laboratory quality air' with a dew point in the area of 25 deg. F and no particular greater than .5 micron. Makes real quick work of cleaning out a lappy or tower using the proper OSHA pressure reducing air gun.


----------

